# new here



## turtle74 (Dec 21, 2013)

hello everyone just joined the site and have found lots of info on many bikes. i know the western flyer is a huffman and i think its a galaxy but im unsure of the year im thinking mid to late 50s can anyone help


----------



## jd56 (Dec 22, 2013)

3 H....Huffy and my guess with the sticker head badge it would be a 1963.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 22, 2013)

*new*

welcome to the site.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 22, 2013)

Huffy didn't use decals for head badges on all their bikes in 1963. 1963 was just when the transition began and I read once on the Musclebikeforums that the experimental Penguin was the first to get it followed by various other Huffys. My '63 Impala is once such bike. Non-tank models had regular head badges on and off for a few years afterwards. I have a '66 Fury in the crush pile that had a head badge (the Fury was never equipped with a tank).

This bike is a 1963 model. The chain guard is a vintage aftermarket  part and not the original. It was likely a Galaxy as that was Western Auto's cheap, no frills, A-to-B transportation, no options what-so-ever, base model bicycle.


----------



## turtle74 (Dec 22, 2013)

thanks for all the input now i just need to fig what to do with it


----------

